# Teaching someone who's right hand/left eye dominant



## garyw3401 (Feb 15, 2011)

Okay, my mother and I have been looking for something we can do together. I was unable to get past the RH/LE dominance with any of my previous firearms. Of course none of those had a red dot. So now I'm faced trying to teach my mom with a crossbow that Does have a red dot. Any suggestions?


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

well i guess everyones is scared to answer this.... im not... in order for this person shoot one must either ,cover 1 eye or close one eye,the crossbow aims just like a gun....you can shoot a bow the same way ,but you have to use a patch or some cover or blocker for the eye .or simply close the other eye and shoot.....if you need more help pm me.:cool2:


----------



## olytreeman (Feb 26, 2011)

I do everything right handed except shoot a gun and bow. I can not close my left eye without closing my right eye.
I lost 3 years of hunting because I had a bow guy put me into a right hand bow that just didn't work.
I should have listened to Terry Griswold from Griswold Archery to begin with, he tried to put me in a left hand bow but I didn't think I wanted to spend the money on a Mathews bow which is what he sells. As it turned out I went back to him, he set me up with a left hand XT. It was not hard at all to learn to shoot left handed. Best thing I ever did.
Don't mess with covering one eye, trust me I tried it. It just screws with you plus you look like a damn pirate.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Shooting with the non-dominant eye is really not a problem. I would suggest if she has not started I would try starting with the dominant eye. Me and my wife both shoot RH but are left eye dominant. I think our trophy room will speak for itself - it can be done.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

My son is right handed and left eye dominant. I bought him a right handed bow when he first started shooting. It wasn't long before he was shooting the right handed bow left handed.

There seems to be different degrees of eye dominance and hand dominance. Each archer has to work it out for themselves & find the way that works best for them. This process likely will result in an archer who can shoot with either hand, which can be an advantage.

Like a lot of things in archery, if it doesn't work this way, try that way.

Most cross dominant archers that I know, seem to do better selecting for eye dominance.

Allen


----------



## buggetino (Feb 10, 2011)

i used the yelling method for my wife, after she lost 2 of my mayhem arrows i realized why she was shooting off target. the best way i would say is force of habit... i am left handed but being in a right handed world i learned to shoot weapons, bat, play hockey all right handed.. also being poor helps... nothing like taking the choice out of the equation


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Try drawing, close 1 eye , find target and open other eye, been doin this lately and seems to be workin


----------



## oldgeez (Sep 29, 2002)

this is not as uncommon as you think. i shoot lefty and am right eye dominant..frankly i wouldn't have it any other way. there are those that will argue, but it's just my slant. i much prefer my stromgest arm out there supporting the bow, stabilizers and stuff. i can hold it longer and steadier, my follow through is easier, and i'm no spring chicken. i just close my right eye, never needed a patch, but whatever it takes. now after 20 or so years, i'm about 50-50 on the dominance test, and i can squint my right eye open. i'm the same way with a rifle..strongest arm extended with the weight. the weaker left just draws the bow and then pretty much relaxes, and it really doesn't do all the pulling. the right is pushing the bow out, as much as the left is pulling back. just my .02


----------

